
Living on a cruise ship cheaper than renting in London - neverminder
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/cruises/news/living-on-a-cruise-ship-cheaper-than-london/
======
easytiger
Where/how are you going to earn £10k a month on a cruise ship?

